

Show HN: simple, free geolocation via CORS-ready JSON (AngularJS demo) - nvk
https://city-check.appspot.com/examples/angular.html

======
dochex
The author here... I put this together right after I realized I could use it
on so many of my different on-going projects. Of course geolocation is never
perfect, but it adds lots of personality to a site to be able to list where
people are coming from. Now with CORS support, means I can use this bit of
infrastructure on all sorts of different browser-side JS projects.

------
nvk
Free alternative to <http://www.maxmind.com/en/home> :)

